# edinburgh pet shops



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what shops do you use my locals gone down hill half dead livefood tanks almost empty so no livestock in basicaly 

staff that dont have a clue and asking me for advice as they know i used to work there 

and there fish most have white spot or fungus 

so what other shops are there that are good and fairly priced


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Eden is supposed to be pretty good, can't remember the whole name! Eden pet supplies? They do reptiles as well as marine and tropical fish


----------



## LFullerton (Nov 13, 2012)

I've always used Pets at Home live food, and I find it to be very competitively priced and good quality. 

Eden Aquatics and Reptiles are a brilliant bunch of guys, would highly recommend the shop personally. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We get fresh livefood in 5 days a week and can deliver to your door  -
Live Foods - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------

